# Shaped bowl



## kweinert (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a commission from a woman at work that wants a bowl for raising bread dough. Since it's larger than I can do on a lathe I'm going to use the laminated technique but then do the shaping with a air powered sander.

After I got the wood (maple, walnut, cherry) laminated up it occurred to me that perhaps the laminated technique might not work for ovals, so I thought I should try it out. So I bought some 3/4 ply and glued it up to the same thickness as the real bowl.

Here are some progress photos:

Ovals drawn out on the surface
[attachment=10626]

Angle of the cut all set up
[attachment=10627]

Stacked layers. That's an 8" square next to it.
[attachment=10628]

Top view
[attachment=10629]

It looks like it's going to work out OK. Still have to glue it up and give it a test. It might also be just a little too tall. I'll show her the pictures and see what she thinks. Or take the prototype in so she can see once i get it all shaped up.

Ken


----------



## kweinert (Oct 12, 2012)

I've posted about this in a couple of other places, but I thought I'd update this thread since it's the one I started out with.

The prototype was well accepted and it showed me a couple of things that i needed to pay more attention to. 

I cut it a lot cleaner this time so the transition between layers is much better. Still more to sand out than i'd like, but much better than the prototype.

I got it all cut and glued and then started on sanding. Right now I'm hitting it up with a 40 grit 2" (sometimes 3") air sander to do the initial shaping and blending. As usual i got a little impatient to see what it will turn out like, so I put a small bit of rattlecan shellac on what I've done so far just to be able to take a quick look. 

[attachment=12003]

I haven't yet cut the top level yet - it was handy to have a flat surface for clamping. I'm wondering if the client would like handles on it and that's why I haven't yet done the cutting. She's out of town for a bit so i'll just work on shaping the rest of it until she gets back.

Looks like using curly maple for the middle of the sandwich was a good idea. The actual finish will be a walnut oil/carnuba mix.

Ken


----------

